# Farm Soleil



## aphonopelma1313 (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't know who lived there. Maybe a Junkie or a psycho:

1

Take a shit... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

2

Junks living room... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

3

Radio... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

4

Religion is headless... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

5

Kitchen... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

6

So many ways... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

7

The cage... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

8

Wooden palace... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

9

Do you forget to take your meds... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

10

Fuck of TV... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 18, 2014)

Fantastic as always


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 18, 2014)

Wow! What an incredibly weird place! Would love to stumble into somewhere like this (I imagine it was fairly conventional looking from outside?). Team that with your stunning photographs and it becomes adorably disturbing! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Sep 18, 2014)

I might have to do some paintings like that on my walls, you know, add some character


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 18, 2014)

An odd, slightly creepy psycho junkie house. Excellent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jakob (Oct 2, 2014)

I like that Philps radio with that "magic eye". You had to wait till it turned green.
Great pics...as always. I like your style.


----------



## brickworx (Oct 2, 2014)

Drugs...all down to drugs definitely.

Very nice place and pics as ever from yourself, nice work.


----------



## Onmyown (Oct 2, 2014)

Great explore but looks a bit shitty if you're on your own, nice shots...


----------



## Dugie (Oct 8, 2014)

Quirky little place and a little freaky at the same time. Nice photos & thanks for sharing.

Dugie


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Oct 9, 2014)

Many thx for all the comments here...


----------

